# HIRCR open house sorta thang!



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok guys next HIRCR race weekend will be a special occasion. Fri late night off road races for folks that gotta work Saturdays. Tell everyone about it. Randy's hobby guys may be intrested, got this idea after Wayne told me their hours and how little time they had to get over and see us. Maybe this will give em a chance along with others. We'll call it a testing the waters event! Sat will be test and tune with races anytime ya'll want thru out the day. It is hoped that some of the experts can be there to assit out newer racers and maybe learn em thing or two about our hobby. The whole weekend will be focused on fun. Web site has been updated with more details. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

You know I'm there.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll be there ! And I'll have the parts I owe you .


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

how late is late???


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome that i can do!!!!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Who knows how long the maniacs will keep me there. I'll guess and say midnight. That may be past your bed time though?


nik77356 said:


> how late is late???


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

not on friday. its just a matter of me being able to get there and home


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

madf1man said:


> Who knows how long the maniacs will keep me there. I'll guess and say midnight. That may be past your bed time though?


:rotfl::rotfl:HA HA HA!!!!lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Way past my bed time! lol Guess Ill take a break.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

You Work On Sat Gary?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> You Work On Sat Gary?


Probably not, wish I was!  I have expensive hobbies to pay for.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

ha ha ha !!!!!!!!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Is this on the 25th and what time is eveything going to start? I am planning on being there that weekend. Heck Ill be there Friday (if I can get off work early enough) and Saturday.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

So what will happen if you stay up late on friday. Self destruct sequence? Sat - fun races or fast lap contest and helpin out the new guys, self destruct again.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes Loyd, schedule is on the site. Fri late night and Sat


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

madf1man said:


> So what will happen if you stay up late on friday. Self destruct sequence? Sat - fun races or fast lap contest and helpin out the new guys, self destruct again.


23 years I have been waking up at 3:00am to go to work. The only times I see midnight is if I take a 4 hour nap on the weekends! lol

Lets start racing at 4:30 am! Anybody up for that? Thats my biological clock.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Biological clocks ain't gonna keep me from having fun. SOMETIMES!!!! Oh well we'll be there and hope you are to. Sat also.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Cool!*

This Sunday is our HAMDL TNT starting at 9:00 a.m. to beat some of the heat. SOOOOOO........ Lemme see? There on Friday till 12:00ish go to my 7 day a week graveyard 2nd job. Home for a 3-4 hour nap. Up for my real estate job. OR.... skip Friday, go for TNT on Saturday, SLEEP ALL DAY SUNDAY! It COULD WORK! Speaking like a true MANIAC!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Whos up for Saturday?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i am!! but not friday!! LOL


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Now that I have my dogs back, I may try for both!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm up for Friday and Saturday...


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Got an idea forming in my mind. It involves a large 4 tile wide oval track,one of the corners of it turning into the center area with some 3 tile stuff and timing lane straight and then back out onto oval. Every other lap on to inside section so racers get one full lap on oval. Any idea's. Jumps in center section or maybe on oval straight also. Would make for some long flights!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

how bout a tunnel under the table top or just a jump over a piece of track ?


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We have had a jump over a track section. Was cool accept vision was impaired a little for some and if the racer did not clear it corner mashalls had problems getting them sometimes. Its why I built the table top, so no not clearing was gonna happen. 

On the oval idea,I've wanted to do it for a long time. Just hard to do with the timing system loop being narrower. Th idea about turning into center area to be counted came to me last week. Not sure about turning in once every other lap though. Some of the guys might forget which lap their on!!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

They will but it sounds cool.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Will someone email me and let me know where we will be racing this weekend. I wont be able to get back online for a couple days. Thanks alot.

[email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

A high speed track would be cool!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

i dont know if im gonna be able to make it this weekend guys. im gonna be hard pressed to find a ride from montgomery.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Forget my above post. I read a couple posts back. We might not be there this weekend either unless Tekin gets my ESC here by friday :|


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for having a Friday night sorta thang. Wayne and I are always working at Randy's on Saturdays so we can't come out and play with y'all, but we will be there Friday night. An oval would be AWESOME! Wayne and I both agree that oval racing (dirt, asphault or whatever) is our favorite kind of racing so we're really excited. I've got an 18T setup for oval and I'm ready to play.

Dean


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard and glad ya'll can make it. See ya then.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, so maybe I missed the post, but what time are we getting started friday night?

Also, who's coming friday night?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be there after work (6 pm)


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

We'll start playin around 6 and racing starts at 9, The weekend scenario is on the web site. www.hircr.com Kinda a long weekend but layed back and different than the norm


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

What's the cost to join in on the fun?

Dean


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Could not remember what I decided and had to go look but but its 5 bucks per head not class as the site says. I'll fix it tonight. You new guys will need a Core transponder and they are 15 each.


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. We'll see you Friday.

Dean


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Welcome to 2Cool Dean!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

jeez, i hope to see all the other experts show up, that ought to be interesting with wayne and dean on the track


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

anybody be willing to give me a ride on saturday from tomball??


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Biff, thanks for the welcome.

Nick, I hope Wayne and I don't disappoint you. Neither of us has raced in many months and are a bit rusty so it might take a few laps to get back in to the groove.

Dean


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well either way, it should be lots of fun!!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Ill be there definetly Saturday and hopefully friday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

8 months into the year and I only worked two Saturdays so far. They have me training my replacement. I wont complain! 

See yall next time!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well im pretty sure ill be there friday, anybody willing to give me a ride on saturday???  ive got gas money!! and thats a bummer you wont be there gary. see ya next time


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

nik77356 said:


> well im pretty sure ill be there friday, anybody willing to give me a ride on saturday???  ive got gas money!! and thats a bummer you wont be there gary. see ya next time


Nik...I will be going to my Dad's on Friday. I could pick you up on the way back through. Not sure on the time yet. You would need a ride home though. LMK


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

It's Thursday, I've been going to bed early all week in preparation for fri night!! Don't want to go to sleep at the wheel.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Wish I could be there for this one guys......I'm itchin to race some more! Limited on time this weekend and gotta break-in my new motor & set up my 1/8 buggy. Have fun guys!

Trey, one of these days I'll remember my crockpot!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Break in a motor for an 1/8 scale buggy! That is SOOO 1990'S!!:slimer: 

I have been considering having a crockpot race and give it as a first place prize.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Not able to make Friday night races. Saturday is iffy this weekend since I have been having too much fun over the last couple of weekends between racing and fishing. Remember, if you have more fun than your wife you are headed for trouble.

Looking at an rc18t on rcuniverse. If he takes paypal and it is not sold it is mine. I left a reply. $95 shipped factory team roller. Take a look.

http://www.rcuniverse.com/market/item.cfm?itemId=313596


----------



## danthrc (Jun 19, 2007)

I wont be racing this weekend either. Bummer!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well I'm in!!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

I'll be there after the "guitar hero" session at work. But I wont be able to race..... Just get some much needed pratice. Trey maybe you you just run acouple of those 5 minute fun runs early on?


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Ill be there.........


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

well guys it looks like im gonna be a no show also :hairout:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Got my bearings in for my RC18B. Got the M18 hooked up with the Tekin and painted a new body, that actually turned out pretty good! Too bad its a Stratus. LOL!

Next race I'm running two classes and not only does Danny and Thomas need to look out in offroad, I'm gunning for Jacob in onroad! :slimer:


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

By the way, up a few posts on this thread is a link to me new rc18t on the way. Well, new to me. Hope it is in good condition, hard to tell by the pics. The guy says it is. Now I need to decide how to power the thing. Unless folks don't mind when I can't back up! But then again, maybe someone will have a stock esc they want to get rid of at a reasonable price. 

Looking forward to the new toy.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Its friday, tonight should be a blast with new racers out. See ya'll later!


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

We should have a few new racers tonight Mike and Greg Flores and Brian Bosley so you had better bring you're A game


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> We should have a few new racers tonight Mike and Greg Flores and Brian Bosley so you had better bring you're A game


Holler at Mike and Greg for me Thomas! Thanks!


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

i'm a no show also.gonna go race the 1:1 cars tonight then i have to work tomorrow.

so you guys have fun!!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Almost time!!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

What a night. Up till 2:30,woke at 6:30 to catch F1 qualifing. great turn out, several first time racers all doing quite well. Lloyd getting win in offroad! Can't remember all the details right as i am in a fog. Great tight racing action all night. Time to go do it again!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

man i wish i could be there soo bad!!!!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

so are yall gonna post pics of saturdays track???


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Another great day, not as many racers which don't suprise me since we were so packed last night. Still a big turn out with more new racers. Details posted sunday sometime on the hircr.com site. Thanks guys, you know who you are!


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Guff... thanks for letting us know about the Friday night race.

Trey... thank you MUCHO for having a Friday night race. Wayne and I had a blast!!! Okay, so we had some big gumpy cars that were a bit large for the track but we didn't know the size of the track and brought what we had ready to go. Even though the track was a bit tight for our cars we had a great time and hope to join you again soon. Next time we should be able to fit in. Wayne just got a Niteline 18R and I'm in the process of converting mine to an "R". 

Trey, once again, thank you for a fun night of racing.

Dean


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

You guys are welcome. Glad you had fun. I won't be doing any web site updates tonight cause I'm beat. Going to crash early. I got a bunch of pics to go thru and try to figure out what to do with the 30 races, yes 30, we ran this weekend! bonk


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DeanSpeed said:


> Guff... thanks for letting us know about the Friday night race.
> 
> Trey... thank you MUCHO for having a Friday night race. Wayne and I had a blast!!! Okay, so we had some big gumpy cars that were a bit large for the track but we didn't know the size of the track and brought what we had ready to go. Even though the track was a bit tight for our cars we had a great time and hope to join you again soon. Next time we should be able to fit in. Wayne just got a Niteline 18R and I'm in the process of converting mine to an "R".
> 
> ...


Talked to "CottonTop", Paul at work with the Revo today and he told me yall had a BLAST!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally got the web site updated guys. Thanks again, see ya'll on the 7th and 8th I think it was of september. Whatever that fri and sat are we're racin!


----------

